# Finally Got to see our Marine!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Got to Parris Island Thursday Finally got to See Him Friday about 2pm haven't figured out how to add pics on this phone!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Been a long journey for you and we're standing by.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet he grew another inch--- Marines gotta stand tall ya know.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

give him a big hand shake from all of us here on PT and tell him we thank him for his service. Also thank you to you and your wife for raising up a Marine.

God speed young man! :usflag:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Spent the Last few Days With Dallas, Some of the Change I noticed is he is More Polite, More Thankful and Very Respectful to everyone! It Absolutely Does my heart Good to See Him the way he is! Got to Take him Out and have a Nice meal before I had to return to work and Spend some One On One Time with him.

He Got Recruiter's Assistance So he will have About a Week Longer at home before MCT in North Carolina, Then on to 29 Palms California for MOS Training in Computers or Electronic Maintenance!

He Graduated PFC From Basic, and Working with the Recruiter if he gets two commitments he will get Lance Corporal. He visited a couple of Schools and has About ten people Signed up to talk to the Recruiter. So he is hopeful he will get that done. I talked to the recruiter and he has been Real Impressed with Dallas.

Guess I will stop Rambling.

Thanks for All the Kind words and Prayers!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats to your son and give him a big Thank You for his service.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Congrats to your son and give him a big Thank You for his service.


Thanks Man, I got word a little bit ago the local paper is going to do a story on him and put it in the Paper as a Hometown Hero story that they do there. He don't know what to think about how everyone has treated him with so much Respect and Honor. Some of the Kids will be Dressing up as him for Halloween even wanted a High and Tight haircut. I told him to take it in stride and just realize that folks are Super Proud of him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The personal attributes Dallas has learned and implemented in his life will escort him on the road he will choose for evermore.

On the path to becoming his own man, many doors will open - some of which he never knew existed.

Salute from a proud Michigan patriot.


----------

